# Car Starter No Longer Works



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I had a car starter installed by a garage 3-4 winters ago. Worked fine until I dropped it the other day and it opened and the circuit board and cell battery came flying out. I put it back together and tried it and it worked. A couple of days later, I tried it again and no-go. I tried replacing the battery but that didn't work. What could have happaned? Toyota Corolla 2008

Thanks


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

It broke.

No, really. I think you were lucky it worked when it did. Something is loose and unless you have experience in electronics...go buy another one.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you sure you have the battery in right? Usually those 2025 batteries have a + sign, I don't see it in your pics.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

One face of the battery says nothing. The other face reads: Panasonic Indonesia CR2016 + 3V

I've tried both ways to no avail.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Scratch that.

I tried again with the engraved side (the one with the writing) facing up and it works now. The problem is that the gold finger that holds the battery in place is loose now:









There's a gap betwen the gold finger and the cell which renders contact impossible. The battery needs to make contact with the gold finger and the black edge for the starter to work, and without a tight grab on the battery, neither can be acheived.

I tried using a piece of aluminium foil which did well to tighten up the battery on both the top and side but the starter didn't work then.









At least I know it's not broken...


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd try a pair of needle nose pliers to slightly bend the arm down. Take care to bend the arm only and not distort the side of the contact.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I really can't bend the arm any further. I tried with the aluminum foil again and it seems to be working now. It's just I need to make sure the foil is very flat without wrinkles or it won't make proper contact.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What he said. Take the batt out and then bent it down, then reinstall batt and check for fit. :detective:


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Brainbucket said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> What he said. Take the batt out and then bent it down, then reinstall batt and check for fit. :detective:


Like I said, I can't bend it down any further.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Check my sig.....:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

So if you cant bend the retainer down, with the battery out, put your piece of aluminum foil under the battery so it raises the batter up to meet the retainer and see if that helps.
Or you could just try a piece of foil tape across the top of the retainer to see if it holds the retainer to the battery


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I never thought of putting the foil under the battery. Good idea.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

If that's a 2016, try a 2032. I'm pretty sure 2032 is more common for those remotes. It's twice as thick.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Is it safe to use a different battery? To me that's the equivalent of trying to use a AA battery in a TV remote that says it needs AAA batteries. Never done that before and wanna be sure before I fry something.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

The 2032 is the same voltage as the 2016, it's just thicker and has more capacity, so it should also last longer.

My thinking is that maybe that remote was meant to take a 2032, or a double stack of 2016s to begin with. Or if not, and that clip is just bent somehow, a 2032 might at least fit snugly.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok, I'll give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

The 2032 works beautifully! Fits nice and snug. Thank you. Easy fix.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Glad to hear it. Should last longer between battery changes as well.


----------



## Solidify (Dec 17, 2014)

I nevee had to change the battery yet anyways before this mishap, and it was running with a 2016. So this should be marvelous. Thanks again.


----------

